# sr20det engine swap?



## Guest (Jun 16, 2002)

Does anyone know if a sr20det motor will fit in my 2000 Infiniti G20t and if it will or won't, what tips do you give me to getting my car turbocharged?


----------



## JustinP10 (Apr 30, 2002)

Do some more research. With a newer car (p11) it's most likely going to be a lot easier to add a bolt on kit rather than a whole new motor. With the newer car your current engine should still be running strong and shouldn't have too many miles on it either.
Something like a modified Hotshot or F-max kit would be your easiest option. Or you could put together a custom kit, but that would require a little more knowledge, and depending on your wants it may not be any cheaper and it's definitely more work.


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

in the december 2001 issue of sports compact car they show how to do a complete engine swap for the g20 with an sr20det


----------

